# Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Insight LSS1 Bundle VS Humminbird 898c SI Combo



## HookSet Harvey

I have found some very good prices on these two units and I'm up in the air on which one to purchase.
Looks like the lowrance has better down imaging and a 6.4in traditional screen.
Where the HB is better side imaging and a 7in wide screen.
Lowrance combo is $1349 plus $100 rebate so $1249
Humminbird combo is $1225

Does anyone have any hands on time with these units? I know the Gen2 just came out so gen1 is ok. I just want to here some local feed back on the two units.


----------



## crappiedude

I have hds 7 & 8 (both generation 1). So far I like the units. I got the 8 back in the spring and put it on the console and liked it so much I put a 7 on the bow a few weeks ago. 

Presonally, I think its a Ford vs Chevy thing. I don't think you can go wrong with either unit. I don't think it really matters as to how you see structure and can mark the structure as long as you can see the structure see and mark the structure. I did quite a bit of research before buying and for me the HDS units won the coin toss. I've used Lowrance in the past so I'm used to the Low drop down menus which is how you make adjustments. 

One thing I know about the Low HDS unit is that no matter how bright it is outside I can see the screen just fine. I don't worry about sun glare. 
The Birds could be just as good but I don't know for sure.

I posted a few pics from my hds unit on the thread "sonar screen shots" so you can see the quality you can actually get. These are actual shots not something from a simuator. I've got to say there were days I was just amazed at what I saw while fishing. 

The only advice I can really give is to buy the biggest screen you can afford. The screen on the 7 is fine.

Side scan is really cool and is great while running the big motor. While actually fishing I actually look (some or all)at 2d/DI/or charts (maps). I think you get your best SI picks while running 3-5 mph.
Good luck with you decision.


----------



## chopper

Not to say that Low. may be ok. I asked around and got the 898c-si combo. I love the thing. I was told that HB has better tech support and if you need repair that its better. I can tell you that they do have great tech support. If you have a question, they will make sure that you have the answer. I also think that HB has some really good sites on the internet to help you understand the unit and settings. Look up a site called BC boards or something like that. Anyway, I vote for HB


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I sure wish I could check out both units on the water.
Alot of people say its a toss up and there both good units.


----------



## crappiedude

I had an offer from a guy who did have both to fish with hime before I bought mine. Unfortunaley our schedules never worked out that we could meet up. I had only heard that Low had a little better definition than the Birds which he confirmed to me. 
He was price driven and at the time the Birds were considerably cheaper so he went with Bird. His uncle went with Low because of the clarity.
With todays rebates, the prices are very similar.
Before I bought mine I talked with a guide at Ky Lake and he used both also. He said both were good units but he was going to the Lowrance for the clarity also. Then again, I never saw these units work but it was his opinion.
I actually went out with the intentions of buying the Bird but one thing kept popping up in discussions I had about the GPS. It's refered to as "the donut". On both units there is an icon as you are moving that indicates your direction of travel. On the Birds, once the speed is reduced to something like .5 mph the icon turns into a ring or donut. With Low the direction icon remains the same at all speeds even sitting. The complaint was the user didn't know which way they were moving in relation to their way point.
For the money these units cost, I had a hard time getting past this one point. If I was spending that much money I should know where I'm going. I did send an email expressing my concern to Bird and I got no response but I do know at this time this issue has not been addressed.
I'm sure this wouldn't be a big issue for everyone but it's what swayed me to Lowrance.
I've heard Lowrance had some custmer service issues in the past but in the times I have used them, they have been good to me. Things change so who knows.

In another thread someone said that Birds were easier to use, I chimed in and said I also though Lows were easy to use and the thread got locked. Ford vs Chevy. I didn't see what was so bad about it. Heck after you use something a few times it always gets easier. Over the last 35 years of using electronics I've owned both.

Whatever you buy I'm sure you won't have any problems operating either unit.

Moderators please don't lock this thread, he's asking for opinions and this is just my opinion.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I just want the most detail I can get on a fishfinder screen, if its lowrance or humminbird.
I have been searching all over on the net and to me the lowrance looks to be more clear and have the most detail in both the Di and Si.


----------



## Guest

I like my lowrace I have a hds 7. These are some of the screen shots that show detail. 
 
This is a deep rock hump.
 
This is a broken down break wall.


----------



## chaunc

I wont get into the donut argument. Not worth the time. It doesn't impede my fishing at all. I chose the HB because it has everything i want in one transducer so i didn't have to spend money to upgrade to a SI unit or put an extra transducer on the boat. Already have 3 back there. If i wanted a low., i'd have bought one. They do the same thing that the hb does. Wont matter which brand you get. You'll love either one when you learn how to use it. No need to get into a mines better than yours argument. Everybody's right.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Hey Chaunce, 

I think I touched base with you several months ago about your Humminbird. Well, after our PM, I bought a Humminbird 998c SI for my Triton. I love it! And thanks. Both types of down imaging offer good views. And the side imaging locates some ledges and creek channels on lakes that I had never known about with my previous unit.

I think both technologies/brands should work fine. And I agree. It's a matter of preference, or for that matter, financial concerns.

Good luck to the OP...


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I'm digging that the low has 2 ducers that way I can mount the 2d lower and use it while running at higher speeds, where the bird is slow speeds only.
Is that how you guys run yours? My boat only goes around 35mph so nothing to fast.


----------



## FishGuru

MUST...GET...NET said:


> I have found some very good prices on
> Lowrance combo is $1349 plus $100 rebate so $1249
> Humminbird combo is $1225


I am looking to buy an 898c SI and mostly I found the price around 1499. who offered you that price of $1225? 
Thanks


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I'll send you a pm FishGuru.


----------



## fishingredhawk

I have the 898c SI. It is UNREAL. I give it a 10 out of 10, and highly recommend it. You absolutely can't go wrong with this unit. The GPS system is spot on, the side imaging works perfectly, and the unit is durable.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

There isn't many vids of the 898 on the net anywhere. Is it as fast as the lowrance Gen 2 thru the menus and waypoints?
Here's a video of the speed of the gen2
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=h6vT2OAth7E


----------



## Guest

You asked a question about speed. My boat will run almost 40 mph with the side scan still works but it is destorted. Best speed is 1 to 5 mph for side scanning for lots of details. Your not going to get a clear scan with either unit much faster then 5 mph, plus turns dissorte the scan too.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I was talking more about running at speed with regular 2d sonar.
Does your transducer have any rooster tail effect at that speed?


----------



## crappiedude

MUST...GET...NET said:


> I'm digging that the low has 2 ducers that way I can mount the 2d lower and use it while running at higher speeds, where the bird is slow speeds only.
> Is that how you guys run yours? My boat only goes around 35mph so nothing to fast.


My boat runs right around 26 mph. My 'ducers are pretty much mounted at the same debth. The SI may be 1/8" deeper. I wanted to make sure it didn't "see" the 2d ducer which is sitting next to it about 3" away. I have no probem with reading my 2D sonar at any speed.
I mounted my ducers so close together so I could play with the DI overlay on top of the 2d. 
Even with one ducer on the Birds I don't think you'd have any problems reading the 2d at any speed.
With either unit, I believe your best pics on SI are going to come at slowr speeds maybe 2-5 mph.

This is my 1st unit with built in GPS so my comment about the donut is just a concern that I had. I couldn't honestly say one units GPS is better or worse, more accurate or less accurate than the other unit.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

What type of boat do you have guys? If I mount the SS/SI ducer to low I'm worried about a roostertail. All I want at speed is the regular 2d sonar, not the SI/DI.

If you get some time take a pic of the back of your boat so I can see how you have the ducers mounted?
Also anybody with a hds7 or 898 if you could take a pic with something like a pack of smokes or playing cards on the screen so I can see the size of the screens. I dont have anywhere remotely close for me to go and look at these units in person.


----------



## dwmikemx

Go to this site Bassboat central(links below) You will find everything you ever wanted to know about both units.


http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=279
http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=280
http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=13


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Thanks Mike I'm already on there talking to guys about it.


----------



## crappiedude

M.G.N.
I got to tell you, it took all my techno geek abilities to get this pic. My wife changed something on this puter and MAN it's a challenge.....
The left ducer is SI, the right ducer is 2D. The old screws in the transom are from electronics from years past. Both Bird and Low.









he's a pic of the ducers (it's one ugly transom) It's in the garage so I didn't have much room to work.
If your worried about drilling in your transom there is a board (wonder board?) you can mount for adding ducers to. I think Cabela's or BPS may have it.
My boat is an older (1994) Tracker Pro-V 17 w/40 hp Merc.
Yes, it's true the electronics are worth more than the boat.
I tried to get some pics of the unit but the light is so bad I deleted them all.

I can only speak for Low. 
If all you want to see while running is 2d, you just change the page (screen) to Sonar when you start the motor. It only takes a second or 2 and it's all you'll see.
Or if you want maps, you change the page and add maps or DI or SI. On a HDS-7 from 1 to 3 screens at a time. That has nothong to do with the ducers.

I'm willing to bet it's fairly easy to move between screens on a HB also. I'm sure if you ask him, Chaunc could help you here. 

Rooster tails have to do with the ducer being generally set low in the water. You can always move your ducer(s) up. If you follow either mfg instructions you should be okay.

Personally, I think your over thinking some of this stuff.
Weather it's 1 or 2 ducers, it doesn't matter. It takes what it takes to operate.
Weather the screen is 1/2" bigger or smaller, doesn't matter. 
Rooster tail or not doesn't matter. You can control some of this.

*HD screen matters. HD screens make it easy to see in any light, no sunglare. 
*Ease of use matters. Can you move around the screens okay? 
*Quality of pic, matters. Some of this is controlled by your own adjustments.
*Are you more comfortable with one brand or the other?
*Are you getting the features you want?
*Does the GPS functions *do what you want it to do*. Don't let my comment about 
the donut mis-lead you. Ask someone who has one and has used it.

There's probably some other points to consider. 
Both companies add updates to their units which is good for the users. 
Low had a big update last summer and Chaunc just sent me a pm today showing me some new stuff the Birds just added. Some of this stuff is pretty cool.

There is a learning curve to any of this stuff. It's the ying & yang thing or give and take. As everyone keeps saying which ever way you decide to go, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Thanks for the quick pics.
The way you have it mounted is the way I'm going to have to mount mine. The pics on bass boat central are mainly jack plate mounted pics. Its nice to see it on a transom similar to mine.
I know I'm over thinking it by a mile but its a big chunk of cash to drop for me, its kinda intimidating.
I'm getting the boat out on Clearfork tomorrow since it going to be almost 50 degrees out. Wish I had my new finder to toy with.


----------



## Guest

Mine has a rooster tail while running, and I don't loose bottom contact in 2d WOT. 
    
This is my set up. The one on the far right is a garmin dual unit its on there just in case lowrance goes down.


----------



## crappiedude

MUST...GET...NET said:


> I know I'm over thinking it by a mile but its a big chunk of cash to drop for me, its kinda intimidating.


I truely understand, that's the same for most of us.
I wish I could get out tomorrow the crappie bite is still fair down here and I'm going to be out hunting this weekend.


----------

